# Megacities in future



## Badfish301 (Aug 20, 2003)

*I'm feeling Mumbai*

Have to go with Mumbai  at #1
followed closely by Dhaka, Sao Paulo, Lagos...

I think people are forgetting about the potential (and expected) Nigerian growth and the even more impressive Bangladeshi boom.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

The pearl river delta metro area will be the world largest in the human history in the very near future just imagine when guangzhou,shenzhen,hongkong,macou merging together, so looking forward to see it.


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

Silverhawk said:


> 2050 year
> 
> in México it will be very probably find these megalopolis
> 
> ...


I don't think thats so accurate, i'd put it like this:
Mex city: 31 M
Guadalajara:11 M
Monterrey: 10 M
Puebla and Tijuana: Maybe around 9 M.

But there's no freaking way to predict something like that, its ridiculous i mean we are talking about 45 years!


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

Kenwen said:


> The pearl river delta metro area will be the world largest in the human history in the very near future just imagine when guangzhou,shenzhen,hongkong,macou merging together, so looking forward to see it.


I agree Pearl River Delta Metropolitan area will become the biggerest city in the world, and it is something sure will happen in our lifetime. The second is Boston-New York-New Jersey-Philadelphia-DC Metropolitan Area, it almost become one city already.


----------



## Silverhawk (Jun 10, 2005)

Jose Luis said:


> I don't think thats so accurate, i'd put it like this:
> Mex city: 31 M
> Guadalajara:11 M
> Monterrey: 10 M
> ...


You are very optimist Jose Luis..jejejejeje

No problem... but your numbers are very short


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Dhacca in Bangladesh, and other cities in 'forgotten' countries with an extreme growth of population, like some cities in Africa (Lagos for example) or in the islamic world.
The megacities of the future are in the poor countries, countries with terrrible demographic issues. The future will show that in this case, quantity is not quality. That's what a lot of people are thinking, the bigger, the better...


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

Silverhawk said:


> You are very optimist Jose Luis..jejejejeje
> 
> No problem... but your numbers are very short


I believe this world is gonna change, the growth will be controlled.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

909 said:


> Dhacca in Bangladesh, and other cities in 'forgotten' countries with an extreme growth of population, like some cities in Africa (Lagos for example) or in the islamic world.
> The megacities of the future are in the poor countries, countries with terrrible demographic issues. The future will show that in this case, quantity is not quality. That's what a lot of people are thinking, the bigger, the better...


Dhaka....Maybe
Lagos....Impossible


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Silverhawk said:


> 2050 year
> 
> in México it will be very probably find these megalopolis
> 
> ...


I have read a huge article of a well-reknown demograph, Mexico City will shrink after 2025! The city proper is already shrinking.


----------



## iron_monkey (Jan 21, 2005)

Kenwen said:


> The pearl river delta metro area will be the world largest in the human history in the very near future just imagine when guangzhou,shenzhen,hongkong,macou merging together, so looking forward to see it.


Having had a look at google earth, the Pearl delta megacity is much less possible than the washington-New York combination.

Having been to shunde myself, most of that area is still very rural. But that was 3 years ago.


----------



## 12231989 (Jun 29, 2005)

world population is supossed to top out at 9 billion in 2050 from what ive heard


----------



## 12231989 (Jun 29, 2005)

and the population of the US is supossed to be 600 million


----------



## Quezalcoatl26 (Apr 19, 2005)

JayeTheOnly said:


> To me, population doesn't make a megacity, it's more number of highrises, urbanity and atmoshpere.


That the most retarded quote I've ever heard, low rise can be superior and more elegant than high rise.


----------



## rogeliolucatero (Jul 11, 2005)

It won't be any cities in the US, NY is done growing, LA has maxed out to its boundaries so it'll only grow denser. Mexico City is done also. Hands up it'll be an African or Asian city (not Tokyo).


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

first world city might remain the slow grow,even some city like tokyo and hk might decrease their population

due to rapid urbanization in third world ,especially n china,many growing metropolis like shanghai will increase their size an ranking as well


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Mumbai would obviously be the largest in the world considering it's growth rate is increasing hugely .


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Population *does* make a megacity, but it needs urbanity and atmosphere (and maybe highrises) too.


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

Shanghai already 17.5million+


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

Guangzhou10mil+
Shenzhen10mil+


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

Tianjin11mil+


----------

